# Dpt 1st Merit List - Foundation University



## FUMCOfficial (Nov 25, 2014)

Dear Students !

Foundation University Islamabad has announced DPT 1st Merit List for FALL 2015. Please visit official blog for live result here:-

Foundation University Islamabad (FUI): DPT - Merit Lists


----------

